# Princess's Puppies



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Princess gave birth to two beautiful Puppies on December 31.Only 1 Hour apart! 2 baby boys! 

boy#1









boy#2


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww sooooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG how small and sweet. Awwwww :love4:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh how cute! How are princess and the two babies doing?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

AW! How big are they? Are you going to keep them? 
BTW...your nails are almost exactly the pattern I had for my wedding!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

We dont have a scale but once we take them to the vet we'll get a weight so i'll tell you then, We're keeping one, but my mom really wants to keep both so we dont have to part them from each other but i dunno for sure because that will make it 5 dogs for us(and 1 cat)


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Update:

Princess and her pups are doing fine, she is very protective and you can see how much she loves them.She got out of the box today to have some alone time away from the pups but was very nervous and went back in 10 minutes later :lol: I will try and get some pictures tonight before i go to bed and try to post tomorrow


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that would be wonderful if you could keep them both  they are just adorable


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Updateuppies are doing great, princess is being a great mom.We are for sure keeping the fawn one , im not sure about the white one yet have to talk to my mom about it.There getting big.I think there gonna be smooth coats but im not 100% sure....


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awwww they are so sweet..


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

update:The pups are doing great!There eyes should be opening any day now.Princess is a very good mom.Nothing much has happened but here are some new pictures!  :!:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

They are so tiny & adorable! I can't wait until they open their eyes!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

How sweet :love7:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

congratulations!
theyre are adorable, cant wait to see more pics of them growing up
mia
x


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG they look like fat little healthy puppies. I can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are sooo gorgeous! I am excited about seeing them grow up.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Update:

There are two weeks and two days old today!There eyes are open and there so cute!They are doing great, princess is great as well.Im still trying to talk my parents into keeping both pups but i dont know if its working.The white and cream pup is longhaired and the Fawn and black pup is shorthaired.I will try and get some good pictures sometime this week and post them.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Update:
Hello im posting with new pictures!The pups will be 3 weeks old tomorrow!We are selling the white one and keeping the other one.They are starting to play and they try to bite you and each other, its so cute!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Brianna, they're soooo cute!!


BTW, I love your nails!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are so cute, and really growing up


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

update:
i cant believe there 3 weeks already! :shock: im holding the fawn/black/white boy, hes gotten so much lighter over the past week.Hes so adorable.well that about it for now.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Have you decided to keep them? Sorry if that's already been asked!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

we're keeping the fawn/black boy , i would love to keep them both but my parents said we cant, we would have to get a kennel licences(sp?)


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

*pups*

Hi,
Hows the pups, have any updated pictures?


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

CUTE


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww... I can't see the pics.


----------

